

Why would Amazon want to sell a mobile phone? - arnauddri
http://blogs.hbr.org/2014/06/why-would-amazon-want-to-sell-a-mobile-phone/

======
hershel
Another thing that amazon can do with a phone is offer better service:

1\. It could deploy it's mayday service , to get you a customer support rep on
your mobile , which will help you install that TV. Rep would also have access
to the phone's camera , so he could "see" the problem.

2\. Amazon could develop an augmented reality app to make this process even
more efficient and simple. Having 3D augmented reality might also make it
simpler and more effective.

3\. Combine 1+2 to gain better cost efficiencies in support.

If this succeed, amazon could implement another step in it's mission of being
a complete business infrastructure solution.

